# My internet won't work.



## Berube (Feb 3, 2008)

I recently just reformatted my computer but when i finished my internet was no longer connected. I have tried alot of things but nothing seems to work...


Windows IP Configuration

Host name .............. ryan-rkatgy

Primary Dns suffix ............... :

Node Type................ : unknown

IP Routing Enabled ................... : No

WINS Proxy Enabled............... : No


Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS suffix............ :
Description........... : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address......... : D2-0D-79-4D-78-58
Dhcp Enabled.................... : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled ............ : yes
Autoconfig IP Adress...................... : 169.254.71.42
Subnet MAsk................... : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway............................ :


----------



## Berube (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Berube (Feb 3, 2008)

It says the following command was not found for both of them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this XP? There's something very wrong with the installation if it doesn't find *netsh*.

In looking again at your IPCONFIG, you have no network hardware that is recognized by Windows. Did you load the chipset and network drivers for the system?


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Berube (Feb 3, 2008)

There are no red X's next to anything but there are yellow ? next to all of the devices under other devices.


----------



## Bisque (Feb 3, 2008)

What are the names of the 'Other Devices'?

could be the drivers for your ethernet need reinstalling


----------



## Berube (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats what I thought but how do I reinstall my drivers without a cd or the internet on my computer?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You use a floppy, a USB FLASH drive, or you'll have to actually take the disk out, connected is as a secondary on another machine, and copy the drivers to a folder on the disk. 

Installations normally require some removable media support. Please tell me how you reformatted with no CD drive?


----------



## Berube (Feb 3, 2008)

I had the Vaio recovery wizard on my computer. The computer didn't come with any cd's for the drivers though.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can download the drivers from the Sony site. Surely this laptop has a USB port or an optical drive, right?


----------



## Berube (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah... how would i go about doing that haha.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Go to www.sony.com and follow your nose until you find the support section. Search for your specific model of machine and find the downloads.


----------



## Berube (Feb 3, 2008)

BUt how would i get them on my computer if I don't have internet?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're posting here, so you must have access to a computer with Internet access. :wink: Copy to a USB FLASH drive, burn them to a CD, etc.

You're not going to solve the issue without the drivers, so you've going to have to figure out how to get them to the machine.


----------



## allysonmitten (Apr 21, 2009)

I am experiencing the same issue and i am unsure on what driver i should download. I am prepared to use a memory stick to transfer the driver but how can i determine what i need to download?


----------

